# Tropical springtails and Tropical woodlice ?



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone on here sells tropical springtails and tropical woodlice ? Or if not on here would you know of anyone that sells them ?

I've set up a planted tank for my royals and want them as part of the cleanup crew.

Many thanks,

James.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

springs i get when needed from the livefoodwarehouse. 

woodlice come from the local garden, 

If you want trop woodlice there are a few people selling cultures in the classifides but theres also dartfrog.co.uk

Jay


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Brilliant thanks man, I've just found a supplier for the springtails but I'm in need of the woodlice :2thumb:

Hamish.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

I ended up going with dart frog as I thought it would be easier and cheaper getting them all from the same supplier. Cheers for the suggestion, I'll post pics on here once they're established. Although I feel I'm a bit too excited considering how small they are lol


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Apr 1, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> springs i get when needed from the livefoodwarehouse.
> 
> woodlice come from the local garden,
> 
> ...


Sorry but he wanted tropical woodlice- the woodlice from the garden will not survive in higher temperatures.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> Sorry but he wanted tropical woodlice- the woodlice from the garden will not survive in higher temperatures.


while i have no idea on woodlice as such I have huge amounts of our garden woodlice thriving in my vivs so much so everywhere you look you see them :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> Sorry but he wanted tropical woodlice- the woodlice from the garden will not survive in higher temperatures.





philipniceguy said:


> while i have no idea on woodlice as such I have huge amounts of our garden woodlice thriving in my vivs so much so everywhere you look you see them :lol2:


Yup, various species of European woodlice thrive in all my tanks. Unlike earthworms, for example, they seem to have no problems whatsoever with the higher temps. On the worm front, as a by-the-way, it's worth trying compost worms (Dendrobia), they seem to do fine, whereas ordinary earthworms tend to peg it at room temps or above. They are massively useful at cleaning up dung. :2thumb:

EDIT: At the same time, I have introduced the dwarf white tropical woodlice to all my tanks, and I'm building up a culture of the dwarf brown for later introduction. These have the advantage of being too small to interest most of my frogs!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ZOO CENTRE said:


> Sorry but he wanted tropical woodlice- the woodlice from the garden will not survive in higher temperatures.


I think you are mistaken being as I've had a high temp planted tanks for the past 10 years all with european woodlice as i find these are a far better cleaner then tropical white woodlice, which still do a good job but make a better feeding item. 

Jay


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cheers for the replies Guys :2thumb:

So Ron you think it's worth adding some Dendrobaena worms too ? I'm hesitant as I really don't want to kill them off....


Hamish.


----------

